# There's a use for paper sleeves after all. Took me a while to realize



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I hate paper sleeves as liners and I had purchased some plastic sleeves so everytime I played a record, I would toss out the paper sleeve and use the plastic sleeve instead..until.. I pulled out Supertramp "Even In The Quietest moments on the A&M label. There sleeves were paper but had a plastic inner sleeve in the paper sleeve. They had the nicest sleeves of any label I came across. As a result I mimick A&M and do this..


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

The paper sleeves I ordered off of Amazon came last tonight so I went thru my blues collection making sure either that records that already contained plastic sleeves were thick enough to be on its own, put records that were in paper sleeves only in plastic and then paper sleeves and the records with the thin plastic sleeves that are rounded at the end are inserted into a paper sleeve.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

Not a bad idea 🤙🏼 Seems like it will add some needed rigidity to the plastic liners I use. I like the round bottom plastic liners & so I might try sliding them into paper sleeves to prevent crinkle when inserting plastic into the jackets.
Thx for the idea


----------



## sylintvinyl (Jul 30, 2018)

3dbinCanada said:


> I hate paper sleeves as liners and I had purchased some plastic sleeves so everytime I played a record, I would toss out the paper sleeve and use the plastic sleeve instead..until.. I pulled out Supertramp "Even In The Quietest moments on the A&M label. There sleeves were paper but had a plastic inner sleeve in the paper sleeve. They had the nicest sleeves of any label I came across. As a result I mimick A&M and do this..
> 
> View attachment 174715


Hello, why do you hate paper sleeves?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

sylintvinyl said:


> Hello, why do you hate paper sleeves?


Because I find they scuff the surface of the record and arent the best at keeping out dust.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd be more worried about adding bulk that would eventually result in splitting the cardboard, or just making it more difficult to insert in general. I've noticed that as long as I'm gentle to the record when it is out, even my oldest records (at least the ones I've bought new) don't seem to show any wear no matter how they are stored.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

rdcollns said:


> I'd be more worried about adding bulk that would eventually result in splitting the cardboard, or just making it more difficult to insert in general. I've noticed that as long as I'm gentle to the record when it is out, even my oldest records (at least the ones I've bought new) don't seem to show any wear no matter how they are stored.


The plastic sleeves are so thin that there is no bulk added.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

sylintvinyl said:


> Hello, why do you hate paper sleeves?


Static, scratchy, dry out, tear....just to name a few things I’m not a fan of with paper sleeves.


----------

